# Need some Advice



## hybrid7 (Jun 5, 2007)

I am currently taking two arts and I'm having second thoughts on one of them.  My primary art is Haedong Kumdo.  I absolutely love it and I feel it's something I want to do for the rest of my life.  The second one is TKD wtf style.  I love the kicks and i decided to take it to compliment my sword art and self defense.  My school also offers Hapkido which I am very interested in also but i chose tkd for the sparring element.  I always thought, what better way to learn how to defend then to actually fight.  Although I know that sparring in tkd is nothing like a street fight, I still like the feeling of contact and readiness in a combat situation. The way my work schedule works out, I can't make it to class the one day my school does sparring.  So i'm pretty much left taking tkd with no sparring involved.  I also eventually/hopefully planned on teaching martial arts one day.  So the advice I need is do I switch to Hapkido just because I can't spar.  Or do I stick to tkd and learn to live with not being able to spar.  Sorry for the novel i just wrote, but it's really been bothering me.  Thanx in advance.  

P.S. Just want to clarify that Im not trying to say that tkd is all sparring.  It's just a preference of mine.  I want to learn an art to it's fullest without a part of it never being taught to me.  Especially if I plan on opening a school one day to teach also.  If I have offended anyone, my sincerest apologies. -Andrew


----------



## Paul B (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Hybrid,

I would suggest taking a sec and figuring out what the number one most important thing the Art(s) you're considering can give to you. Go from there.

For the other stuff.....

You will find yourself picking up things without being taught if you're a good student in any Art. For the simple reason that a teacher can talk until they're blue in the face,but until your body has it down..it's just talk. 

The cool thing about studying MA is that you can always learn something new (not necessarily technique)on your own the further you get into it. 

However..one must be a good student first and foremost before worrying about teaching and the complete matching set of luggage that comes with that.

Not sure how much of a help this was,but hey...it's the thought,right?


----------



## Greg King (Jun 5, 2007)

My advice........if you can only do one or the other .....take a couple of hapkido classes and see which is more interesting and FUN FOR YOU...and evaluate your pro's and con's from there........


----------



## Kacey (Jun 5, 2007)

I think Greg has it nailed - you know what's going on in the TKD class; try the Hapkido class and see what you think, or look around for another TKD class that fits your schedule better.


----------



## hybrid7 (Jun 6, 2007)

I think I will try taking a few Hapkido classes to try it out first.  Thank you all for your help, I really appreciate it. -Andrew


----------



## Last Fearner (Jun 7, 2007)

hybrid7 said:


> I am currently taking two arts and I'm having second thoughts on one of them. My primary art is Haedong Kumdo.


Personally, I don't see the need to consider any part of your Martial Art training your "primary art." Training is training. Get it all while it is available to you. Haedong Gumdo is excellent study with a weapon, Taekwondo is training without an external weapon. Hapkido can be taught independently without some other aspects, but why do you want to exclude one or the other. Schedule?? Talk to your instructor. There are often options available.



hybrid7 said:


> The second one is TKD wtf style.


 
Make sure you study Taekwondo correctly, and learn that wtf is not a "style" (this is just friendly, helpful information - so please don't take it wrong! ) The "WTF" is an organization which manages competition matters for the Kukkiwon, and national governing bodies for the Olympics. None of the organizations world wide should be viewed as a different "style" of Taekwondo (eg: "ITF style," "ATA style," etc). Instructors teach what they know about Taekwondo, and not what they don't know, but that is for another topic.



hybrid7 said:


> The way my work schedule works out, I can't make it to class the one day my school does sparring.


I really have a difficult time understanding schools that offer sparring on just one night per week, and if students miss "sparring night," they miss sparring. Everyone of my classes contain a variety of subject matter which brings the student further along the path of improved skills (warm-ups, stretching, basic skills, forms, one-steps, hoshinsul, hapkido, yudo, sparring, breaking, weapons, and much more).

My students never know what to expect on any particular night of class, except that they are going to learn something. If I provide a "special sparring class" for extra training, it is above and beyond the regular classroom training for those who want more of it. The same goes for additional forms practice, self-defense, breaking, or weapons.

Perhaps you could talk to your instructor about getting some more sparring time during regular classes, or arrange additional workouts with high ranks, and Black Belts on nights that you are available.

I would hope that you would view all of your training as one, and continue to study Gumdo, while still training in Taekwondo, with Hapkido as part of your TKD training. I don't care for the notion that students should instantly consider finding another school, as soon as things are not the way they want it. If an instructor has nothing to offer you, or is unwilling to work out training conflicts to your benefit, then perhaps you should not be with them in the first place, but I don't recommend students treat good, qualified instructors like yesterday's garbage (not that that's what you are doing.)



hybrid7 said:


> I want to learn an art to it's fullest without a part of it never being taught to me. Especially if I plan on opening a school one day to teach also.


Excellent way of thinking!!! :ultracool



hybrid7 said:


> Sorry for the novel i just wrote, but it's really been bothering me.


If you think your post is a novel, you haven't read many of mine! 

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## hybrid7 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, thank you for all the advice.  It's a funny thing because everything you said was pretty much true.  I decided to stick with TKD after a conversation with my Master.  He told me that every class he has is different.  Right now he wants me to build my foundation in TKD again but sparring will be in my near future.  I guess Friday is a set day for nothing but sparring but he does let us spar during the week also.  And I'll get plenty of it he says.  Don't know if thats a good thing or a bad thing yet...hmm?  And he didn't have a problem with me wanting to try Hapkido either.  He pointed out though that every class ends with self defense drills that are Hapkido.  He told me there is obviously a difference in learning TKD with a little bit of Hapkido in it and learning the art of Hapkido itself.  But I think I like the idea of TKD with a little bit of Hapkido in it better then Hapkido itself.  Again, just a personal preference thing.  But thanks for all the sound advice.  It is greatly appreciated.  -Andrew

P.S. geez, again with the novel.  my apologies.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 7, 2007)

Hapkido has very good foot work.  You also learn to break your fall.  You have throws and joint locks.  That said your instructor wants you to build a TKD foundation first.  Some dojos don't teach Hapkido until the student is 18.  If possible go to your local library to get some TKD/Hapkido books, dvd or try YouTube to help supplement your training.  Training MA with friends after class also helps.

Cheers.


----------

